# where can i find brine shrimp cultures locally?



## Canadian731 (Jun 25, 2013)

So I have a couple dwarf puffers and they don't seem to be taking to frozen bloodworms, they like the live snails I've fed them a few times, So is there any place in Vancouver to buy a culture for under $20


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

I have some snails in Felicia's tank. I'm in Burnaby. Lots of pond snails and another small type.


----------



## Canadian731 (Jun 25, 2013)

I was thinking about starting up a planted vase to breed pond and ramshorn snails but I'm unsure where exactly to start


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

I hatch brine shrimp to feed my puffers. You can get an air pump powered hatchery at J & L for very little. Most places sell the eggs. Then all you need is salt.


----------



## melanie (Oct 26, 2012)

canadian aqua farm is where i go. great success rate. low cost.


----------



## Canadian731 (Jun 25, 2013)

I think i may make a trip to J&L but I cant find their hours


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Open 11am till 8pm most days and till 6pm Sat. and 12-5 Sunday/Holiday.

Aquarium supplies, Fish food, Saltwater aquarium fish and aquarium filters from JLAquatics.com

Bottom of the page


----------



## Canadian731 (Jun 25, 2013)

Ah thanks didnt think it would be at the bottom, ill have to go and get some, and a 2L to finish so I can start hatching those eggs


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

Best part is you have an excuse to drink the whole 2L.


----------



## jhj0112 (Jul 30, 2013)

This is really helpful to me as I'm setting up pea puffer tank.
How long does it take to hatch? Maybe I also should start it now.


----------



## Canadian731 (Jun 25, 2013)

Onlya day or so depends on what temp you keep it at


----------



## Canadian731 (Jun 25, 2013)

Hopefully this will be temporary though, they wknt eat the frozen bloodworms seems like rhey want to hunt their food


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 2, 2010)

If you don't want to go to the trouble of getting the equipment & hatching your own, Roger's Aquatics @ 81st & 120th in Surrey/Delta often hatches their own brine shrimp in-store (usually weekly in the past couple of years) and sells the refrigerated live brine shrimp for $1. a bag. A bag usually lasts me several days of feeding.


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

Mine like the frozen cyclops too. You may want to try those.


----------



## jhj0112 (Jul 30, 2013)

which way is the cheapest? haha Maybe I should get pea puffers first then worry about their food.. i read somewhere that some pea puffers eat bloodworms if it's in cone shaped container (can't remember the name). once bloodworms hit the gravel they won't touch..

edited: it's called cone worm feeder!


----------



## Canadian731 (Jun 25, 2013)

Well if you're looking for some pea puffers I'm probably going to have to get rid of 3 of mine. Lady at aquariums west assured me that 6 was a perfect number for my tank and it seems 3 is optimal, paid $4 each but I'd let them go for $3 if you're going to be in Vancouver anytime soon


----------



## jhj0112 (Jul 30, 2013)

I would love to but I don't think tank water is ready for them yet.. I just set the tank up 5 days ago and plan to add plants this weekend. I don't know why she said 6 is good for your tank though (it's 10G right?). 
maximum number that I would add in my 12G is 3. ask them if they can take those back for credit. they are on sale right now 3/$9.. at least get some money back if you bought them not long ago.


----------

